
Bootstrap 3.2.0 released - ninthfrank07
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2014/06/26/bootstrap-3-2-0-released/
======
xdissent
The responsive embeds feature looks very useful. Getting iframes and objects
to scale appropriately has often been a struggle in my experience.

------
chdir
Thank you for the great effort. Glad that lots of small but annoying bugs have
been closed (like modal shift). Bootstrap is a big relief for those who
aren't, can't or don't want to be CSS ninjas.

Update : I dropped it in my project followed by
s/bootstrap-3.1.1/bootstrap-3.2.0/g . Nothing broken. That's a delight !

------
wiseleo
Nice list of fixed bugs. :)

Some of them were affecting me, so I am very happy that this release fixes
them.

------
chdir
@mdo : Any hint on what's _big_ in store for v4

~~~
mdo
Dropping features, dropping IE8, adding features, rewriting the whole library,
etc :p.

------
pepijndevos
What is the video doing there...

~~~
seer
It's probably a demonstration how their new responsive embeds work.

~~~
mdo
Actually I haven't updated the blog to use that yet. We just include videos
with every single release. Don't try to draw a particular conclusion—it's
mostly just for fun :).

------
deedubaya
Bootstrap, like jQuery, was a great thing at one time. It still is a great
thing to some people.

Whenever I see default Bootstrap styles out in the wild though, I get pretty
disgusted.

Never trust a company that uses default Bootstrap styles in their production
apps. It just shouts "I don't care" or "I don't know any better."

~~~
bryanlarsen
Whenever an iPhone or Android app doesn't follow the standard styling for the
platform -- aka if it looks different -- complaints flood in.

Whenever a web app doesn't look different, complaints flood in.

Consistent styling on disparate web pages is a good thing, in my optinion.

~~~
andybak
There's nothing more loathsome to my eye than an 'innovative' user-interface
produced by someone who thinks creativity trumps UX.

The number of times I want to be 'surprised and delighted' by an interface can
be counted on the fingers of one hand. Most of the time I'm trying to achieve
something other than appreciate the genius of the designer involved.

------
lcnmrn
Why do you need Bootstrap?

You can write a grid system in less than 10 lines of code with Sass. You can
also do a typographic mixin in 5 lines of code then customise it as you need.
You can also have a icon web font set only for <i> tag in 5 lines of code.
What else is there? Forms. You can reset the forms in another 5 lines of code
then add stuff for [type=submit] and so on.

Why do you need thousands of lines of code when you can have a pretty nice CSS
framework in less than 50 lines of code? This costs you time, money and your
site will take more time to render by slow browsers.

~~~
ripter
Package all that up so people can just drop it in and have a nice looking
site. Then people will use your system instead of Bootstrap.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
IIRC that's where HTML5 Boilerplate started (H5BP), that developed and was
used as the basis for Bootstrap.

H5BP is still available and there's a neat little packager,
[http://www.initializr.com/](http://www.initializr.com/), that lets you
include the parts you want and preconfigure it.

One reason to use a template system (with version control/plugins so you can
modify locally and still merge in upstream changes and such) is that you can
spend an awful lot of time keeping track of browser changes, standards
changes, security issues, accessibility best practice, wide cross-browser
testing and all the other niceties that go in to even a default template.

